# Kansas City, KS-holland lop



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am debating picking this rabbit up just to find it a good home. It's story was brought to me via a neighbor, whose friend has this rabbit. 

It was purchased as an Easter gift 8 or 9 years ago, their not really sure. It lived inside for a couple years and then was moved outside when it started to smell from their daughter not taking care of it...der. So for several years this rabbit has lived outside in a cage/hutch (not sure which, or size) with minimal attention. I am not going to assume the care it has or has not been given during this time. 

At this moment, I don't know much more. I have her number and am waiting for her to call me back. But this rabbit will be looking for a home, as I am in no position to keep him in the apartment-it would only be a possibility after we moved. 



Can give more info later on if I end up getting him before someone else does.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 3, 2011)

ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2011)

on my way to pick the rabbit up now-will have pics up when i have him. 

its currently 98F here...bringing pedilyte and syringe just in case.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2011)

okay...

Male
Broken agouti


nails were super long and curling.
eyes crusty
inside of ears cleanish...don't think he's got mites
no fleas thankfully
he has one overgrown top tooth that has literally curled outward and is about 1.5" long
butt is covered in poo 
urine scald on his butt and legs
and sore hocks
and pretty underweight.


i didn't even take the cage, it was a dog kennel, but it was covered in poop that looked like it was packed in and determined to never go away. ):

the saddest part about this...their house was super huge and in an expensive neighborhood. they had newer nice cars. yet this rabbits butt is covered in poo and his health is extremely...bad. For his age, I am honestly surprised he is still alive. 

Don't have a lot of $$ but going to call around to a few vets about having him checked over and tooth trimmed.


will post pics later.

will post more about personality when he opens up. so far, i know he is outgoing. he came out of the kennel and ran around, ignoring the cat following him and me, then just plopped down in front of the fan.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 4, 2011)

It's amazing that an animal can still be so trusting in the face of such neglect. He may not have long, given his age, but to give him happiness in the time he has left is a beautiful gift to give. Pictures!!! :hearts


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 4, 2011)

not many pictures yet. let him just kind of chill on the couch last night after what prob seemed like a scary butt wash.

here's his tooth. the other one is a bit overgrown also, but not nearly as bad. thankfully it doesnt curl inward and it doesn't look like he has issues with his other teeth from what i can tell














hes a pudgy faced big holland for sure  

will add more pictures when i get some, he deserves a good home after all this.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 4, 2011)

It may be the hormones...but I got teary eyed multiple times the past few hours I have spent with him this afternoon. 
I am on bedrest...and so my taking it easy won't allow me to go for walks. So I picked up a book and went and sat with him for a bit. So some bits about him...he really does deserve a great home. 

This UNnuetered male rabbit has spent 10 hours in the hallway without destroying one thing. He is completly content sleeping, although he does like his water dish in a certain spot-dumping a bunch out while moving but thats ok. 

He is not jumpy around cats or dogs, and actually didnt even move when the cat jumped over the baby gate or I walked past him or even stepped over him. 

After lying down with him it took him only 10-20 minutes, I was reading to not exactly sure, for him to get up and come hop over to me. He made little grunting sounds and then nudged my shoulder. I Pet him on the head a couple times and he just laid down submissively. 

He got up, hopped around for a minute, and then came back to me, nudging my cheek, shoulder, and arm until I would pay attention to him. Then he plopped down next to me. 

This is a very very sweet boy who craves attention...he is a doll that just melts into a furry bundle when you pet him. 











he has an appointment Monday with the vet...40$ to have him checked over and if they trim his teeth more they estimated 80-120$ sigh. dont know how vets think people can afford a tooth clipping every month or two at that price  payment plans are always nice though. 
And I can possibly have him nuetered as well for whoever wants him


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 4, 2011)

Can people learn to trim them themselves?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 4, 2011)

yep i was shown how i can trim them, it just has to be done by a vet if the person isnt comfortable or if the molars are growing wrong also

It's very easy and can be done with wire cutters and he trances out pretty easily, is not a big fighter with nails or when he has his tooth trimmed down


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

Also very careful when doing it. If the tooth splinters in can cause abcesses (sP?) in the mouth.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 5, 2011)

can cause infection in the root also that could be very dangerous to him at his older age. 
it would be good to invest in a dremmel tool to shave them down rather than cut


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

Which can still cause them to chip. It may be a one time thing. Have seen it even with teeth that bad.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a vet appointment Wednesday, so I will see what she says about it and if it can be corrected. 

He likes chasing too...running circles around you like an annoying dog...hes lucky I can still see around my belly or he mighta tripped me up a couple times. 
He also likes chasing the vaccumm


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

Aww silly bunny.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 6, 2011)

The picture of his overgrown tooth made me teary eyed. :tears2:

What an absolute cutie! You are so wonderful for taking him in. I hope karma catches up to this previous owners. 
You don't need to know about rabbits to know how they were keeping him was deplorable. :X


----------



## Anaira (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, this rabbit is lucky you have him now! I bet he's the happiest bunny in Kansas right now.

Quick question, why is it so expensive to get his teeth clipped? That is a pretty horrid tooth, but I had a rat with malocclusion, and it was only $17 every fortnight at my vet; and he usually takes every opportunity to squeeze as much money as he can out of people. Was he gassed or something, or is it trickier for rabbits, or what?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> The picture of his overgrown tooth made me teary eyed. :tears2:
> 
> What an absolute cutie! You are so wonderful for taking him in. I hope karma catches up to this previous owners.
> You don't need to know about rabbits to know how they were keeping him was deplorable. :X



Ya, when I picked him up I just wanted to leave, I didnt look him over to well until I got home and I was just kinda speechless...they said it was overgrown a "BIT" but this is more than a bit. I am just thankful it didn't do major damage to him. 

And ya, I can't keep him, but hes a great bunny. He stays out of the cage all day last couple days and the worst he does is dig the carpet a bit, but doesn't pull any of it up. Just sleeps allllll day unless you walk by then he has to run circles for a moment before going back to the bathroom and sleepin on the tiles (I assume the circling is partially from hormones)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Wow, this rabbit is lucky you have him now! I bet he's the happiest bunny in Kansas right now.
> 
> Quick question, why is it so expensive to get his teeth clipped? That is a pretty horrid tooth, but I had a rat with malocclusion, and it was only $17 every fortnight at my vet; and he usually takes every opportunity to squeeze as much money as he can out of people. Was he gassed or something, or is it trickier for rabbits, or what?



just to be in AC I bet he is thankful...it's been 90F plus here the past week and I can hardly stand being out. 

and I didn't ask but I called a couple places and that was the general price. The sucky part is they charge you for a checkup first then charge you another 100$ for the teeth clipping. I am going to call around a few other vets farther away, more gas but prob still save money. I havn't taken him to the vet yet, but from what i understand they use mouth clampy things to open it (from youtube videos i have seen) and at his age i cannot imagine it being safe to put him under anyways. rabbits are an "exotic" so maybe thats why they charg more, dk


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a pretty good vet here. When we first moved, I was watching the public access channel and there was a Vet talking about rabbits. So we went to check them out--husband and wife and they have five rabbits. Told them about ours and that they are all rescues too and they gave me a big break on trimming and everything. Doesn't hurt to ask around--rescues in your area might be one source for info.


----------



## Rashel (Jun 10, 2011)

Is he still looking for a home, or did you decide to keep him?

EDIT: I'm just asking because I'm in Oklahoma, but if we could find a way to transport him, we might be interested in taking him in.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2011)

he is still looking for a home, i cant keep him sadly


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2011)

Update--

He is on antibiotics for a slight URI and the vet said he will most likely need clippings all his life on his top two teeth, but she did not think it was due to breeding. Bad diet and lack of anything to chew on on top of possibly pulling on the cage. Vet injected some fluid in his shoulder too because she said he was still pretty dehydrated. 

He is up to drinking two bottles or water a day and a cup of food give or take, hay he is still picky about but i am picking up some brome today so well see if he likes that more than the timothy

He spends most of his time in the hallway bathroom sleeping on the tile, but if he sees anyone walk by he insists on chasing after them just to see what their doing then goes back to his bathroom.

He is not caged as long as I am here, which is most of the time atm. When caged, he does dig at the bottom of his cage A LOT and I put an old hand towell down for him and he lays that out and lies on it. 

He shows little to no interest in toilet paper rolls, cardboard boxes, and still no interest in craisons. He just likes sleeping alll day. Must be the age. 

Litter box habits are great. I leave the litter box in the cage and he goes back to his cage to pee and poop mostly, but I still find pellets here and there in the bathroom and the hallway. 

He does try humping the cat...and stuffed animals. But a nueter would take care of that. 

He is GREAT with my daughter. He chases her back and forth down the hall and she cuddles on him and he is very very tolerable and a very submissive rabbit that flattens out whenever you walk by him


----------



## Rashel (Jun 11, 2011)

He sounds like a great little guy  I'm impressed, seeing the conditions he came out of.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Rashel wrote: *


> He sounds like a great little guy  I'm impressed, seeing the conditions he came out of.



hes very sweet and loving, just goes to show how forgiving animals can be



If you are interested and prepared for the possible costs to regain his health, I am sure we could figure out some way to get him to you. I am due in 4 weeks so I can not go an hour away from my hospital, so I am not capable of a long drive right now


----------



## Rashel (Jun 11, 2011)

Recap of health issues: he's on antibiotics for a slight URI, needs his teeth trimmed regularly, is still underweight and dehydrated, and has some urine scald on his legs. 

Anything else that I'm missing?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2011)

that's about it.
He does also have some scabs on his cheeks but I, nor vet, can guess what their from...I have been watching them and their not getting worse so I am just going to see how they heal. But no fleas or mites


----------



## Violet23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Aw man, wish I lived closer. I know my family would take him in in a heartbeat. Dang long distance


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, Brenda, if I were closer I would snap that sweet boy up in a heartbeat! He looks like my Rory and sounds like such a darling bunny. We did get Skyler from a forum member and fly him from Pennsylvania to Alaska by himself 3 years ago (don't think you were here yet) but he was healthy and only 4 or 5 months old, not an old man bunny with health issues. I so wish we could have him though! Please give him kisses from Auntie Shiloh.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 17, 2011)

ive been around for awhile...since 08' but just active enough for ppl to really know me i guess.

i am hoping he can find a home soon that will love and appreciate him. i am due to have my baby in 3 weeks and then moving in 6 weeks, so itll be a rough next couple months around home. 

he is going in for a nueter within the next couple weeks, the vet and i need to discuss first the health concerns behind nuetering at this age. but i think it would make my cat happy..poor guy isnt fond of the attention from the rabbit


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2011)

Brenda, I looked at your join date and we flew Skyler here in April of 2008 so it was before you arrived  What are you going to do if he hasn't found a home when you have the baby and move? I so wish I could take the little dude. Does he have a name? He deserves a special name.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 19, 2011)

he's staying with us until i find a good home, he just wont get to be out all day after the babys born. we are moving into a 3br though so he will go downstairs into the third bedroom until everyone is settled and we get settled in, and then well figure out something else. 

were on edge about nuetering him still, though. 

and name wise...i cant name him because then ill get attached. he is just bunny for now...we decided if we name him though it would be Simon


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww I love Simon  He's such a cutie. You're an angel for taking him in, especially with the upcoming changes in your life! Wish I could help.


----------



## Nela (Jun 21, 2011)

I got all teary-eyed reading this and then saw the pictures and got so mad. :grumpyoor sweet boy. I am so glad he is out of there. I really hope you are able to find him a great home. He sure deserves it.

Personally, I would wait a little bit for the neuter. I'd give him a bit of time to adjust to having changed home and all so he doesn't get too stressed. Hopefully, there aren't any underlying issues that can cause a problem as well. On the other hand, if you are due so soon, maybe it is best that you do it now. Then again, perhaps you'd be able to find him a great home that could keep him as he is now since he is good about his litter habits and all. I wonder at this age if it is really worth the risk? Not sure though... That's tricky.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Shiloh it's appreciated  

Nela: I am more worried about his age and anthesia (sp?) than his adjustment. He bunny flops, sleeps as we walk by him, follows us like a dog. I have no doubt that he has to personality to easily adjust from situaton to situation.
underlying issues should all be found with blood work and a good check up.
i am dilated so i could go anyday now and so his nueter is put off currently until things settle down. i am not sure at his age that it is safe. HRS doesnt recomend it in later years...and the affection toward the cat isnt so horrible i would risk his life if it was at all possible that he could die from the surgery. 

so ya..lots of indecision. atm, we have decided he will stay in the spare bedroom after the move, free roaming as much as possible, to avoid issues with my daughters allergies. so until he has a home he will be spoiled to my best abilities.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

i wouldn't neuter him unless the person u give it to wants it to be neuter


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

how old is he? i could probably take him


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

i am only 174.0 miles away and i could probably get my mom to drive me down


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 1, 2011)

bunnychild- nuetering would help with the humping/spraying/potty training. he doesnt need to be bred "accidently" or purposely...so he would need to be nuetered. he is 8ish years old


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, I hope this sweet boy will get a home  Brenda, how is he doing?


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2011)

hes doing really good, putting on weight but still needs to gain a bit more. did another tooth and nail trim and hes very calm bou it all and tolerant. when hes out i try and get him used to having his mouth and feet touched.

still no luck with homes, but im being picky too as he doesnt deserve to be treated the same as he was prior. 

after we move i am having him nuetered, the humpin the dog and cat thing will hopefully stop  and the cat wont spend the whole day running from him lol

still not eating hay or veggies, will eat strawberrys and bananas sooometimes. but not everytime hes offered any

and then the sore on his foot started getting worse again so started more meds and antibiotics to hopefully kick it for good and avoid infection to the bone.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

rabbits can't breed after 2 years. All my rabbits are in seprete cages so there wouldn't be accidental breeding. I wouldn't be able to drive up to get him my parents won't drive that far


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

try apples small bits of apple work on my himmi


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 4, 2011)

*bunnychild wrote: *


> rabbits can't breed after 2 years. All my rabbits are in seprete cages so there wouldn't be accidental breeding. I wouldn't be able to drive up to get him my parents won't drive that far


I've heard of bucks breeding as old as 6 from some folks.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

really? i just heard it from my rabbit mentor


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 5, 2011)

Aw Brenda I wish I could take him but I'm a whole 'nother country away. 

Simon is such a sweetie I hope you find him a great home and bless you for taking him in. ^_^


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ashleighh wrote: *


> Aw Brenda I wish I could take him but I'm a whole 'nother country away.
> 
> Simon is such a sweetie I hope you find him a great home and bless you for taking him in. ^_^


aww what bout fedex?? lol thanks...hes slowly intergrating as a permanent resident but still working on fiance he doesnt like the rabbit lol...then again he doesnt like the cat either and sometimes not the dog <.< -.-


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2011)

That is so sweet that you are taking care of him. I hope someone can give him a good home, even if it is your fiance that gives in 

How is your baby coming along?


----------



## Jaded (Aug 9, 2011)

> *bunnychild wrote: *
> 
> 
> > rabbits can't breed after 2 years.


Yes they can, one of my friends has a 9 year old buck and 6 year old doe that's still producing.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 10, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> How is your baby coming along?



Babys doing good..turned 4 weeks yesterday. she is colicky though and weve been through three formulas, trying a new one now. 

had surgery a week after she was born,a d&c. now i have an infection in my uterus...so its been pretty hellish and tiring trying to keep up wit a 3yo and a baby who cries more than she sleeps lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth! I'm sorry it has been so rough after though. Hopefully you will find a good formula soon and get some sleep.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 16, 2011)

if this thread could be closed please.

the rabbit was out running around last week and had laid down in the kitchenzzza little bit later i walked by and he was seizuring. he went rigor and then gone. not sure why he died and i dont want to contemplate what killed him. 

I am just glad he died not caged and inside. RIP Simon Bun.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Simon.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 16, 2011)

Brenda, It makes me cry that you made this old rabbit so happy the last couple months after his miserable life. 

He was very old and you had so much going on in your life but still took him in. 

You are beyond awesome. 


sas :hug1


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Brenda, It makes me cry that you made this old rabbit so happy the last couple months after his miserable life.
> 
> He was very old and you had so much going on in your life but still took him in.
> 
> ...



thanks it means a lot...its hard loosing any animal even as much as i tried not to get attached but he was a great rabbit and i wish i had the chance to know him more

the dining room seems so empty now..theres no noise or bells or the scratching. as annoying as the scratching was i miss it ): 

probably my last rabbit if hubby gets his way.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry to hear this, I had been following the thread and just sort of waiting for the right home to come along. Poor little guy... At least you gave him a good life near the end and he knew what it was like to be a loved bun rather then a forgotten pet in a feces covered dog kennel. What you did for that bunny was a great thing.

R.I.P Simon

*bunnychild wrote: *



> rabbits can't breed after 2 years.


Buttercup, one of my rescues, was the result of breeding a 2 year old doe to a 9 year old buck, so they can definitely still breed after 2 years old. And repeatedly as well as that pair produced three litters back to back :X. Buttercup came from the last. She was lucky they decided to keep her as they gave away the others at 3 weeks old... Although lucky may not be the right word, as their care for her definitely left a lot to be desired.


----------

